# commit funktioniert nicht



## vergangenheit (15. Jan 2008)

hey

habe eine datenbank in der ich objekte speichern kann, sie ändern und löschen kann.

wenn ich sie speicher werden sie sofort in meiner gui angezeigt, wenn ich auf anzeigen gehe.
wenn ich sie jedoch ändern oder löschen will, wird die änderung erst nach einem neustart des programms angezeigt und auch gelöschte datensätze werden erst nicht mehr angezeigt, wenn ich neu starte.

ich habe nichts anders gemacht, daher weiß ich nicht wie das kommt.
hat jemand ne idee?

autocommit müsste eigentlich an sein.

LG


----------



## lhein (15. Jan 2008)

Schonmal dran gedacht, nach dem Update/Delete/Insert ein Reload der Daten vorzunehmen?


----------



## vergangenheit (15. Jan 2008)

meinst du in der GUI?


----------

